# koyker bale caddie



## rglove (Mar 4, 2009)

Just saw a video of one in operation.Looks to be one of the more simple and well made accumulators.Anyone with opinions?


----------



## CantonHayGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm curious to find out how many are out there. I don't think Koyker has been marketing them that long; maybe a year? I have a Koyker loader on my 706 (in fact, if you go to their website and look at the 310 loader pics; that's my 706) and it seems to be good loader. The factory is just a few miles from me and they've got great customer service.


----------



## cornman (Apr 27, 2009)

Koyker Manufacturing Co (Koyker Mfg.) has been manufacturing and marketing the Bale Caddie 1200 for just over a year. This machine was a top 10 finalist at Farm Progress in 2006 and won the 2008 SD Governor's Giant Vision Award for best invention statewide. New Holland recently named it a New Holland Preferred Attachment. There are approximately 30-40 units in operation.

The Bale Caddie 1200 has a number of features that make it one of the best accumulators out there. It is fast and you don't have to stop to dump your bales. It works on both closed and open center hydraulic units. The patented roller keeps the bales seperated so your baler never plugs up. It can pack either an 8-pack or 12-pack configuration. And, it accumulates on the string side so your bales don't pick up dirt or whick moisture.


----------



## rglove (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds as though someone is very familiar with Koyker. Would you happen to know any approximate pricing? Thanks.


----------



## CantonHayGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

I saw one listed on Tractorhouse for $12,500..... don't know if that included the grab.


----------



## cornman (Apr 27, 2009)

The Bale Caddie 1200 Lists for $14,291.00. The 12-pack grabber lists for $4,136.00 and the 6-pack grabber lists for $2,650.00. You can get great deals through your local New Holland or Koyker dealer. If there is no New Holland or Koyker dealer in your area you can call Koyker's factory at 1-800-456-1107.


----------

